# o fallamos [follamos] todos o la puta al rio



## savater2007

Hola;
aunque me suena algo semejante en turca esta frase, (como; o vamos a hacerlo todos o nadie y nunca va a hacerlo???) no pude encontrar algo en la red, puedes ayudarme que significa: "o fallamos todo o la puta al rio"

gracias
savater


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La frase correcta es "o follamos todos o la puta al río" que significa "o todos o ninguno".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> La frase correcta es "o follamos todos o la puta al río" que significa "o todos o ninguno".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
De acuerdo con la hormiga. 

p.s. Simpática la frasesita


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> La frase correcta es "o follamos todos o la puta al río" que significa "o todos o ninguno".



 Con el mismo sentido: o todas putas, o todas monjas.


----------



## yayu

Hi, it's an idiom, you are right with the meaning although you have some misspellings:

"*o follamos todos o (tiramos) la puta al río*"

It literally means: "Either we all fuck, or we throw the whore to the river" 
You shouldn't use it talking to your kids...


----------



## savater2007

gracias a todos.
ahora entiendo porque no encontraba nada en la red.
tenemos una proverbio que mas o menos significa la misma, pero no con polobras de argot. asi tengo que hacer traduccion palabra por palabra.

gracias y buenos dias
savater


----------



## JaimeMerodio

yayu said:


> It literally means: "Either we all fuck, or we throw the whore to the river"
> You shouldn't use it talking to your kids...



Perdona que discrepe en tu esmerado intento...pero creo que se podría hacer aún más literal. 

O follamos todos, o la puta al río

*Or we fuck all, or the bitch to the river*

Es muy importante hacer un ademán con la mano con el dedo índice extendido para darle un poco más de énfasis a nuestra frase. El gesto es el mismo como cuando alguien dice "SergioPogo!! fuera de aquí!!! "

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_zXNWueLeNI8/SANyDnAa0aI/AAAAAAAAAQc/iOJUZ7YZyUo/gisella+118.jpg


----------



## sna

También hay otra en castellano más _kids-friendly_
"O jugamos todos o pinchamos la pelota"


----------



## swift

* Nueva pregunta 

*​¿Cómo se traducirían estas expresiones españolas al inglés? ¿No existen expresiones familiares en el mismo registro que puedan resolver mejor la traducción, en lugar de hacerlo palabra por palabra?​


----------



## swift

Ah, me encanta cuando se ve la variedad del español en este tipo de fraseologías. Gracias.

También, en Costa Rica: *'o hay pa' todos o hay patadas'*.

Lo que yo quisiera saber es cómo la traducirían al inglés.


----------



## k-in-sc

Not only can I not think of anything similar to these expressions, I don't even understand what kind of situation you would say them in. The literal translations certainly make no sense at all.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un contexto:

_- Me han pasado entradas para el teatro, pero sólo hay tres y somos cinco.
- No, no, o follamos todos o la puta al río/o jugamos todos, o pinchamos la pelota._

Es decir, o todos o ninguno. En catalán tenemos un modismo similar, _o jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja_.

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, the Spanish expressions are very colorful, but if there are any similar expressions in English meaning "either we all ... or nobody ...," they can't be very widely used, because I don't know any


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Un contexto:
> 
> _- Me han pasado entradas para el teatro, pero sólo hay tres y somos cinco.
> - No, no, o follamos todos o la puta al río/o jugamos todos, o pinchamos la pelota._




A veces también se aplica en contextos disciplinarios: si amonestan a Fulano, que les tiren las orejas también a Mengano y a Zutano que participan de la misma culpa.


> Es decir, o todos o ninguno. En catalán tenemos un modismo similar, _o jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja _*> *ver un hilo que trata de este modismo en este mismo foro.


Admito que fue esa expresión la que me trajo a este hilo. En el foro de italiano-español se consultó por la traducción del modismo que aporta Lurrezko, y se me ocurrió pasar por el inglés antes. 

Definitivamente coincido con vosotros en que la versión _fromlostiana_ no es ni de lejos aceptable.

Otra variante: o comemos todos o la sartén al río.


----------



## oriental

Dichos  de un refranero que quizás viene a cuento en este hilo....

O se tira de la cuerda para todos, o para ninguno.
O todos en la cama, o todos en el suelo.O todos hijos de Dios o todos hijos del diablo
O todos moros o todos cristianos.




Y el del título, el mejor....


----------



## k-in-sc

Why are there so many versions in Spanish and none at all in English? :S


----------



## freeStyleGirl

_*Throw the rope for all, or anyone

All to the bed, or all the floor

all sons of god, or sons of devil

all moorish , or all Christians*_


----------



## k-in-sc

Those are literal translations from Spanish. As I said before, they don't communicate anything in English.


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> Why are there so many versions in Spanish and none at all in English? :S



Well, we don't have a verb to express _to skip,_ would you believe it?


----------



## freeStyleGirl

xD freedom of speech.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

We are all in it/this together.

But David Cameron would not use the pxxx word, on a good day..


----------



## k-in-sc

Besides the fact that it is literal rather than figurative, I don't think "we're all in this together" fits the situation of five people and three tickets very well. Maybe if the five were in a bar and one got kicked out and the others decided to leave too, out of solidarity ...


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

The OP wasn't about five people and three tickets.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sunshine on Leith said:


> The OP wasn't about five people and three tickets.


No, the ticket scenario was generously provided by Lurrezko. No one else has provided any context at all.


----------



## merquiades

Es cierto que no existen expresiones para expresar esta idea, igual es cultural.  Solo se me ocurren
"All for one and one for all"  los tres mosqueteros
"We're all in this together to the end"  pero no es exactamente lo mismo


----------



## oriental

The point to consider is: we (whomever *we* are) are all togheter(rowing the boat) (walking) (going to get some girls - or men - your choice) *and either we all get the same* or none of us gets anything at all. 

The idea is something collective and we are not going to get individually anything better than *all of us* can get. 
So:....Patria pa'todos o pa' naides?. 

*We all win or we all loose. *

Either we all fuck or nobody does.....
Either we all play ball or nobody does...
Either we..... or nobody (of us, of the group) does.....
*The point is WE are togheter.*

*WE STICK TOGHETHER...*

There is not an individually way out.

Nobody is going to prevail or get a better share.....

*We all fuck or the whore to the river.....*

Maybe somebody down river is going to get a good bargain..... 

But we will stick together, as equals in what we get....
Maybe there is a problem between the collective and the individual.... as merquiades said " no existen expresiones para expresar esta idea"  .... _*"es cultural"...*_


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, Latino cultures are so well-known for their spirit of fairness and concern for others (not that ours is any better). Reminds me of a little story about some crabs in a tank ...


----------



## oriental

Weeeeell, we are what we are....
Let's keep it that way...

I did'n want to be a latin cultured guy..... 

Thinking a bit...
I just was lucky.


----------



## gotasdeoro

En español también se dice mucho: O jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja. Es incluso más usual que las otras propuestas.


----------



## Sairen

k-in-sc said:


> Why are there so many versions in Spanish and none at all in English? :S



How about this one, k-in-sc, familiar to students of US history: "Either we all hang together or we shall surely hang separately."


----------



## merquiades

Sairen said:


> How about this one, k-in-sc, familiar to students of US history: "Either we all hang together or we shall surely hang separately."



That's a really good one, Sairen!  But, I don't think it gives the same idea of a threat that these Spanish expressions imply.  It's kind of like, either we hang together, or else nobody hangs....


----------



## k-in-sc

Sairen said:


> How about this one, k-in-sc, familiar to students of US history: "Either we all hang together or we shall surely hang separately."


No, that means "We need to maintain our solidarity to keep our movement from disintegrating and us from being picked off one by one by our enemies." Not the same thing as "either everybody gets to play or nobody plays."


----------

